# CEDAR HIVES - Are They Good?



## MARBIS (Jun 10, 2010)

Yes they are very good. all over Europe beeks use cedar, basswood (linden),pine would be a third choice.
Both white and red cedar are good for bee hives, tested and proven. 
With cedar hives you can afford not to paint them.


----------



## Bob D (May 15, 2005)

Thanks for replying. OK, I'm seriously considering ordering a White Cedar Hive sometimes in the next few days. I like the natural wood look and I've heard you don't have to paint cedar.

Anyone else have any experience with or comments about Cedar hives?

Bob


----------



## Apiator (Apr 8, 2011)

I don't have experience yet with cedar hives, but it's what I'm building mine from.

As a longtime carpenter and woodworker, though, I can say that it weathers very well without paint or preservatives. And pricewise, around here anyway, I can get by with a lower grade of cedar and work around a few knots, as opposed to paying the same or more for select pine.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

I wouldn't pay extra for cedar, but at the same price I'd prefer it to pine. It works fine.


----------



## Bob D (May 15, 2005)

I am paying $129.00 (USD) for 2 Deeps, 2 Mediums, Inner Cover, Top Cover and Bottom Board, All Assembled and ready to do. I just have to ad my own frames and foundation. Whereas I'm getting a Nuke 5 of my frames will come from that. So, if I'm doing my math right, I am getting a good deal with the cedar hives.

Around here, people want to sell me 1 deep and 1 medium with frames inner and outer cover and bottom board for $150 to $160 in PINE! So, it seems the Cedar from Evans is a money saver. I'll let everyone know. I've ordered one and my friend ordered one and we will test them out.


----------



## minz (Jan 15, 2011)

I use cedar for exterior wood where I do not want the bugs to eat it here in the PNW, (and use a lot of it for projects). Disadvantage is that it is an oily wood and sometimes my entire paint job just peels off. I understand that I am supposed to hit it with a thinner prior to painting. I have had some birdhouse covers that I used only exterior glue give up this year (suspect oil related). I like the wood look and have oiled multiple projects but even the good exterior oils seem to allow the wood to turn gray in the sun after about 2 years. Wood is very light weight, and the large end grain tends to chip when milled (M2C).


----------



## EvansCedarBeehives (Apr 6, 2011)

Hi all...If ANYTHING...I would suggest a natural protectant like beewax + flaxseed oil or the like for cedar. I am going to be formulating such for sale down the road.
I am very available if you have any questions or concerns. 

-Rob


----------



## geebob (Apr 4, 2011)

A good outdoor stain with some UV protection is my choice for cedar. I just finished a TBH that I made with rough cedar and will be staining it as soon as the rain stops... maybe July...


----------

